# Anyone know of a P60 host without a tail click?



## fireblast713 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hey everyone,
I was wondering if anyone knew of a P60 compatible host with a sideswitch button similar to the one show

http://www.dx.com/p/ultrafire-cree-...-flashlight-red-1-x-18650-306015#.Vws_1zArLuo

I'm looking to do a mod and I was hoping to save myself the hassle of swapping out a LED and Driver on the aforementioned flashlight. Any help you could give would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## scs (Apr 11, 2016)

There's the Solarforce L2D: http://www.solarforce.hk/index.php?controller=products&action=view&id=117


----------



## fireblast713 (Apr 11, 2016)

scs said:


> There's the Solarforce L2D: http://www.solarforce.hk/index.php?controller=products&action=view&id=117



That is exactly what I was looking for thank you so much! (Expensive for a host! ff anyone happens to know of a cheaper one I'm also all ears)


----------



## id30209 (May 22, 2018)

Search for Fivemega 2P 18650 Mag1D P60


----------

